# need opinions



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

Im 25 years old and a Deputy Sheriff (pt). i started my law enforcement career about 3 years ago as a constable with a local P.D..i also worked as a campus police officer for almost 2 years till i was let go do to "budget cuts." my question is i've been thinking becoming a C/O at a local corrections facility (Dartmouth H.O.C). but im not sure what to think. part of me says i should have no problem because i do have experience. the other part cautions me because im not sure what to expect (i.e being locked down with the prisoners). the people who really know me say i should not have a problem , but im looking for more advice from people with the experience P/O- C/O anyone who can help your advice will be a huge help and greatly appreciated.


----------



## beau (May 2, 2002)

I worked for the state DOC for 3 years. It was not the job for me. It is a difficult job in a sense that yes you are locked in for 8 hours, but there really is not much to it unless of course when the "shat" hits the fan. And the shat will hit the fan and you have to be ready for it. If your goal is to be on a PD I would stay right where you are. It is a mentally tough job just like any other law enforcement job. In corrections you do work with alot of people who really do not care about anything, have no goals, or even morals. One guy told me when I first started to "watch my back" and he was not talking about the inmates. Obviously you do make your own decisions, but you asked so I told.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I would rather drive small metal spikes through my eyeballs while pouring salted lemon juice over freshly cut flesh wounds than be a C.O.... but that's just me. I just don't think that lifestyle is for me, but thumbs up to the people that do it everyday. I would like to put the bad guys in there, not be stuck in there all day everyday with them.

But like I said, that's just me...


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

I interviewed for CO @ DHOC 2 weeks ago. I personally like that department a lot and wish I could have continued in the hiring process but I had to rescind my application due to the Temporary status of the position (no benefits). As far as being a little apprehensive, well I don't know what kind of person you are. Best of luck to you if you peruse that route.


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Being a CO is allright. I do like my job very much, but you have to find your nitch very quickly. Some people can be satisfied with just sitting on a cell block and doing the same job for 20 years. Personally, that wasn't for me, so I've pursued different things, small as they may be to break up my day. Unless you either like being a housing officer very much, or you have something different that keeps you busy, it's easy to become bored very quick.

There are things that are pretty crappy at the same time as well. Like someone said, at times unfortunatley, you have to watch your back, from both sides, from both inmates and staff. Unfortunatley, because you spend such a large amount of time with both sides, everybody tends to know everything about everybody, including you. It's very difficult to keeps things private in jail. Not necessarily with the inmates, but the officers. 

Personally, I think everyone is a little spooked when they first start, especially if your not all that self confident in the first place. There's a differenece between being neverous and being scared. If the prospect of being inside scares you, then I'd say find a different profession, because that won't fly inside, but if it's just nervouness, then that will pass with time.

Let me know if I can help you at all.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by Vick Macky:
> * Im 25 years old and a Deputy Sheriff (pt). i started my law enforcement career about 3 years ago as a constable with a local P.D..i also worked as a campus police officer for almost 2 years till i was let go do to "budget cuts." my question is i've been thinking becoming a C/O at a local corrections facility (Dartmouth H.O.C). but im not sure what to think. part of me says i should have no problem because i do have experience. the other part cautions me because im not sure what to expect (i.e being locked down with the prisoners). the people who really know me say i should not have a problem , but im looking for more advice from people with the experience P/O- C/O anyone who can help your advice will be a huge help and greatly appreciated.  *


I would say you seem to have some hesitation. And I think many of the C.O.'s out here would say you might be better off not going on the "inside"

I passed twice on Plymouth County. Good pay, excellent union position. I am a good people person and served in submarines, however.........
I like dealing with broader spectrum of society and having some autonomy, so I stayed P.O.









P.S. Hats Off to those who do it! (C.O.)


----------

